

Programming with people: Fancy Hands lets developers add human workers to apps - tedroden
http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/14/5103454/fancy-hands-developer-api-labor

======
ctdonath
Brilliant! MTurk was an interesting idea, but required too much effort by the
customer to know and use. Building such a service into an application is a
great idea, connecting user with human agent with no more effort than just
another menu choice.

~~~
tedroden
Yeah. I like MTurk, but it's pretty impenetrable.

